# Joint Force Vehicles



## Kirkhill (3 May 2015)

I believe George posted this vehicle some time ago as a Light Cavalry contender






Video Link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIzOcJwQ7WA

Here's my Light Force suggestion 





Video Link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIzOcJwQ7WA

And if the government won't buy them I might have to buy me one myself. 

Somebody got a spare 40 grand they could give me?


----------



## Tibbson (3 May 2015)

Looks good but I can see someone grounding out on a trail and there goes the hull.


----------



## Robert0288 (3 May 2015)

And then not noticing, transforming to boat mode, and subsequently becoming a submarine.


----------



## Tibbson (3 May 2015)

Shhhhh, they'll charge extra then.


----------



## Kirkhill (3 May 2015)

Awww.   Such negativity.

Replace the fibre boat hull with plate and not only do you have a skid pan you also have a v-shaped hull - instant amphibious MRAP (Ultra-Light)  :nod:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 May 2015)

Just a toy. That thing would not survive it's first run into the deer camp. :blotto:


----------



## daftandbarmy (3 May 2015)

How about the 'Heli-Mog' or the 'BV-CH 47?'


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 May 2015)

or this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjivHcZyH5I


----------



## daftandbarmy (3 May 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> or this...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjivHcZyH5I



You will notice the USAF emblem on the side, which figgers  ;D


----------



## cupper (4 May 2015)

The orange jerry cans are gonna stand out like fly poop in salt. ;D


----------

